# Guess who's coming to dinner? Try Asian Carp.



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

You will be up to your eyeballs in Asian carp by 2016, or my name isn't Stinky Pete. 

Since the Mississippi over-ran it's banks [who'd-a-thunk-it] and liberated those poor, captive fish from their boring ponds, Asian carp have exploded on the underwater dating seen and begun to scare the bajeebees out of lake superior.

What does that have to do with us? well, it's like the old song - the thigh bone's connected to the - hip bone.

There are several straight shots for wayward, malcontented Asian carp to enter our sacred watershed and lay enough eggs to further change the landscape, er, seascape in a way that has not been witnessed since the asteroid that wiped out T-rex and crew. 

These fish regularly grow in excess of 100 lbs. and before you know it, we will be referring to the snakeheads as being "threatened."

No need to fret, they taste good, fight hard, and well, like April 15th, there ain't nothing going to stop it.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I've been watching shows about these guys for a couple years.

The silver carp are the ones that jump into your boat, but some of the other species can get huge.

From what I've seen, they started their Illinois river invasion ca. 1995 and have taken over. I think your estimate of 2016 is a bit exaggerated, but it's only a matter of time. Comparing it to a planet-killing asteroid is also a little over the top. Nature has a way of evening things out, regardless of what we do, even though many people seem to think that the actions of humans have more than a miniscule impact on planet's ecosystem.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> I've been watching shows about these guys for a couple years.
> 
> The silver carp are the ones that jump into your boat, but some of the other species can get huge.
> 
> From what I've seen, they started their Illinois river invasion ca. 1995 and have taken over. I think your estimate of 2016 is a bit exaggerated, but it's only a matter of time. Comparing it to a planet-killing asteroid is also a little over the top. Nature has a way of evening things out, regardless of what we do, even though many people seem to think that the actions of humans have more than a miniscule impact on planet's ecosystem.


Thanks for dropping by Mr. Rolleyes!


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

No problem.

I actually came for the hot waitresses, but a carp thread will have to do.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> No problem.
> 
> I actually came for the hot waitresses, but a carp thread will have to do.


LOL!

It took awhile for them to become established in the mid-west. Now that they have taken a firm hold, it won't be long. They are already in the Ohio and a couple of rivers in WV.

I for one welcome our new aquatic overlords.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Pete I'm 67 and with the grace of God I hope to get in another 15 or 20 yrs of fishing before I hit the rocking chair. I don't think I'll see any Asian Carp in our neck of the woods during that period.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

catman said:


> Pete I'm 67 and with the grace of God I hope to get in another 15 or 20 yrs of fishing before I hit the rocking chair. I don't think I'll see any Asian Carp in our neck of the woods during that period.


Asian carp are already in the Ohio river. They are a skip, hop and a jump away.


----------



## mmanolis2001 (Sep 11, 2009)

Don't worry These guys will save us from this menace.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Doh, while trying to fix an algae problem they've created a bigger problem. From the shows I've seen, they say these bad boys can't be reliably caught with a rod and reel? Just wondering if that's true since people target other species of carp all the time. Otherwise those are some serious river monsters.

It would be interesting to see Asian Carp vs Snakehead in the potomac. I can't imagine the size of the Snakeheads feeding off a plentiful supply of these guys. They both exist in Asian and don't seem to be out of control there.


----------



## tosainu1 (Jun 13, 2007)

hmphh..whatever, where are the hot waitresses again?


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

Those guys in the Carp video are modern day heroes.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

tosainu1 said:


> hmphh..whatever, where are the hot waitresses again?


How about tell us what you really think? If it's garbage, fine - tell us why. Are you saying that it can't/won't happen?


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I think he's mostly indifferent about the carp, but like myself, is interested in hot waitresses.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I'm more interested in some hot waitresses than Asian carp.


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

Fine. I'm blowing this thread up....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Does that mean we can use it for pics of hot waitresses now?


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

they're just a minnow bucket away from being here


----------



## Stinky_Pete (Mar 28, 2011)

dudeondacouch said:


> Does that mean we can use it for pics of hot waitresses now?


No, it means you can go back to painting your toenails.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

I just couldn't resist...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would like to see a midget catching an asian carp. On a party boat. With hot waitresses. (and scrambled eggs)

I don't really like eggs, but they have their place.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The Hooters Girl is OK but I'm stuck on my UPS delivery girl. She comes to the house.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

gives new meaning to the nickname Brown. BTW, I didn't pick that Hooters girl cause she was hot, I just love what the poster says at the bottom...


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

The only problem with the UPS girl is that the box does not have the proper end pointing up.

I'm not talking about the one in her hand...


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Espresso said:


> It would be interesting to see Asian Carp vs Snakehead in the potomac. I can't imagine the size of the Snakeheads feeding off a plentiful supply of these guys. They both exist in Asian and don't seem to be out of control there.


That's because the Asians are eating them.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CrawFish said:


> That's because the Asians are eating them.


I pointed this out as a possible solution in another thread, and was promptly told that my comments were too racy. So, you had better sex off, buster! It is totally unacceptable to accuse Asians of eating any and all living things in their general vicinity.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

solid7 said:


> I pointed this out as a possible solution in another thread, and was promptly told that my comments were too racy. So, you had better sex off, buster! It is totally unacceptable to accuse Asians of eating any and all living things in their general vicinity.


I'm Asian, I can say these things. And we do eat these critters.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

CrawFish said:


> I'm Asian, I can say these things. And we do eat these critters.


I like you, Mr. Honest Fellow.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Man;Why dont them hot ladies put on some spiked bikinis and slaughter some Carp;them girls would look HOT with swords and spiked bikinis.


----------



## MulGoGi (Dec 2, 2009)

hey guys, what are you guys talking about? girls with swords and spiked bikinis looking hot? I cannot imagine this picture. you must love some medieval stuff...? no? maybe I am feeling the cultural difference. anyway, I am an Asian and don't eat carps. they are trash to me. but I eat dogs but cannot find a restaurant where they sell some dog meat around here. man, been looking for it for over 10 years. miss the flavor... you know. it is delicacy. it is quite expensive too. about 200-300 us dollar. hmm... ah~ I miss the flavor.

BTW, I respect your culture. I am sorry that I got carried on...


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

You know I thought of somthing better;Hot Woman on boats shooting Machine Guns at Carp.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Hot Ladies like Sasha shooting guns can be so sexy.She didnt let Grench steal Christmas so she wouldnt let These ugly as fish steal out waterways.Check out Sasha on You Tube.Im sorry but I was trying to link together hot woman with the main subject matter;our minds went to the gutter fast.But dam Sasha is HOT.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

"Guess who's coming to dinner, natty dreadlock".- Aswad, early 80's


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I rather look at woman anyway than to talk about Carp


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

I would rather go carp fishing with a real woman, than to sit around my computer screen LOOKING at women I won't ever meet. (and certainly not "partake" of)

Seriously, gents...


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

Jeff, you been drinking and posting again?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I think the heat brought out my psychopathic ******* side.I think Im bypolar;Im gona have to calm Cletus down.Just kidding.


----------

